# [resolved] Logon Failure: The user has not been gratned the requested logon type at this compute



## HardEight

*Logon Failure: The user has not been gratned the requested logon type at this compute*

I am using simple file sharing over a wired and wireless netowrk between 5 computers. They have all been accessing each other fine for the last 6 months then two days ago BAM, no computer can access my main storage computer.

I get:
Logon Failure: The user has not been gratned the requested logon type at this computer.

It can access all the others just fine and they can access each other. but none can access my main PC, all with this same error. As far as I know this shouldn't even appear when using simple file sharing, and I have no idea why it started suddenly, but its driving me crazy!

XP Pro on all systems
The windows ICF is disabled.

I'll provide any info needed.


----------



## johnwill

Try setting [HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa].restrictanonymous to zero (0).


----------



## HardEight

Receiving same error after the change. There is an entry called restrictanonymoussam, should I turn that off also?


----------



## johnwill

RestrictAnonymousSAM and EveryoneIncludesAnonymous aren't used if you've set restrictanonymous to zero.


----------



## HardEight

Ok, well I set it to 0 and am getting the same error message.


----------



## johnwill

Did you try enabling the GUEST account on the main computer?


----------



## HardEight

I am not entirely sure how to do this, or if it is done already.

I went to computer management > Local Users and Groups

Here it lists:
Administrator
Guest
HelpAssistant
IUSR_OMOIKANE
IWAM_OMOIKANE
SUPPORT_388945a0

Under the properties, the SUPPORT account is the only one with Diabled checked off.


----------



## johnwill

I'd re-examine any firewall type products, since that's the other reason for this kind of issue.


----------



## HardEight

Windows ICF was\is definitely disabled. I have no other firewall software. I have made no changes other than a few reboots and now I am suddenly getting a new error message.

The Specified server cannot perform the requested operation.

Nothing has been changed since the regedit which was still causing the old error...


Could I get around all of this somehow by disabling simple file sharing and using some more complicated form?


----------



## HardEight

Nevermind about thenew error message, I still get the same one. For some reason Nothing was shoing up under Workgroup and I had to reboot.

Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer.

Is still occurring,


----------



## johnwill

To resolve this problem: on the remote computer, select Administrative Tools>Local Security Settings>Local Policies>User Rights Assignment, right-click on Access this computer from the network>Properties>Add Users or Groups, add everyone or any users you want to be able to access the computer from the network.


----------



## HardEight

working great now, thanks!


----------



## johnwill

It was a hard fought battle, thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------



## kierant

*I've had the same problem*

Sorry to revive a solved issue but I have had the same problem.

However, I am unable to find the Administrative Tools>Local Security Settings>Local Policies>User Rights Assignment you mention in your reply to solve the issue. I suspect it may be due to me running XP Home edition on all network computers and not Pro like the other person with the same problem.

Sorry if it's a simple piece of ignorance on my part but I have tried finding it for quite a while and simply can't....So if you could help that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ViperRider

kierant said:


> Sorry to revive a solved issue but I have had the same problem.
> 
> However, I am unable to find the Administrative Tools>Local Security Settings>Local Policies>User Rights Assignment you mention in your reply to solve the issue. I suspect it may be due to me running XP Home edition on all network computers and not Pro like the other person with the same problem.
> 
> Sorry if it's a simple piece of ignorance on my part but I have tried finding it for quite a while and simply can't....So if you could help that would be great. Thanks.



Hi guys, I am having the same problem here. I tried finding the location where johnwill said to go, but I can't seem to find it in XP Home. Anyone have another fix for this for XP Home? THanks much.


----------



## johnwill

I suggest each of you guys start your own thread and completely describe your problem. We work on problems one thread at a time, and you're doubling up on an already solved thread.


----------



## icon1234

HardEight said:


> I am using simple file sharing over a wired and wireless netowrk between 5 computers. They have all been accessing each other fine for the last 6 months then two days ago BAM, no computer can access my main storage computer.
> 
> I get:
> Logon Failure: The user has not been gratned the requested logon type at this computer.
> 
> It can access all the others just fine and they can access each other. but none can access my main PC, all with this same error. As far as I know this shouldn't even appear when using simple file sharing, and I have no idea why it started suddenly, but its driving me crazy!
> 
> XP Pro on all systems
> The windows ICF is disabled.
> 
> I'll provide any info needed.


 i m facing the same problem kindly will u help me


----------



## dhstratton

*Network login granted to Everyone*

I too have been grappling with this one - things were normal with an XP/SP2 client and a W2K server but with server upgraded to XP/SP2 I could not connect to shares.
It is certainly a server security issue (check Event log) and relates to the local security policy for connecting through the network but the problem appears to be providing the name of an account that is exists on both client and server. Creating an account with the same name and pwd no longer did the trick and with workgroup only security there is no shared SAM data.
My work-around has been to give the built-in group Everyone this permission but I would love to do better than that.
Dave


----------



## johnwill

Guys, DON'T revive an already solved issue to post your problems. Please start a new thread for EACH instance of a problem, that way we can actually help you.


----------



## Alexx

Who said that is solved ... the registry key is set to zero, guest account is enabled ... i can acces the computer only from the administrators account's


----------



## johnwill

This is NOT your thread, please start a new thread if you have a problem.


----------

